# Husband has no sperm in seman and I have polycystic ovaries



## Greeneye19 (Jan 2, 2014)

We found out few months ago that I have polycystic ovaries and my husband has no sperm in his seman that makes it impossible for us to have a baby naturally,we have our first appointment in homerton in April ,has anybody had the same diagnosis as us if soooo please leave some comments on what you had to go through with tests, I've been  doing some research and I think our only hope is ICSI , don't no for sure ,
I'm 23 and husband is 20 so we still have a bit of time 

Please leave your comments on homerton hospital 

Thanks


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

You could try ICSI if they can get sperm by sperm surgical removal. (Basically injecting into the testicles to try and extract sperm)


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Bridgetw21.
sorry to hear about yours and your husbands problems. I am new to the site.
We have just found out my husband has no sperm too. As of yet I haven't had any tests. 
From everything I've read I have come to the same conclusion that ICSI is almost the only way forward. But there doesn't seem to be many cases of men with a count of 0.
I'll be looking out to see if anyone replies with anymore insight.

Good luck.


----------



## Paperbird (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, I thought I would take the opportunity to tell you my experience so far.  Im by no means an expert and have been learning through here and from the web but this is our journey so far! We found out in December 2012, after about a year and a half of trying, that my partner had obstructive azoosoermia. Both SA samples showed no sperm.

We were referred by our doctor with a waiting list of 42 weeks for an initial consultation. The NHS doctor also had taken blood tests to check the hormone levels, all came back indicating normal levels.  We didn't want to wait that long to get a diagnosis and looked into a private consultation.  We met with the private urologist and after looking at the blood tests and checking that the testes were of size, shape and tubes were all considered 'normal' again.  The result was obstructive azoospermia.  It's means we have a blockage somewhere and from what we''ve been told they dont normally operate to fix the blockage and we were told straight to ICSI.  He had to have a number of tests before he was considered for surgical sperm retrieval. karyotype, cystic fibrosis, hiv hep a,b and c. All ok so he got the go ahead.

I then had to have my AMH and ovarian assessment checked to make sure I was a good fit for ICSI too.  My AMH was quite high, with one ovary showing signs of PCOS.  But we go the ok to move forward. 

My partner had his SSR (tesa and mesa) by NHS in November, it took him about 5 days to heal comfortably and get out and about.  Physically I think he was fine but mentally I'm sure he was being overly cautious!  . He has healed well and we get our results in a couple of weeks.  At this point we''re not sure if any sperm has been found or if it's of any use.  Fingers crossed!

We have been told that if it's all ok, our referral date for ICSI is from when he was referred so our waiting place on the list will take into account this. 

That's where we are at the moment. I hoped this helped , even just a little.  I apologise for using the word normal, sometimes it feels like nothing is normal when you're going through this!

Xx


----------



## Wood Pigeon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Bridgetw21 and Kt51 It's a massive shock isn't it. I'm new here too - same diagnosis as you both. Also, I'm no expert but DH has had hormone and blood tests privately which point towards obstructive azoospermia i.e. a blockage. We're just waiting to meet with the urologist to confirm that diagnosis and to see what our next steps are. We've been told that ICSI is our only option assuming they find sperm through a biopsy/MESA procedure.

Hi Paperbird - looking at the date you posted, do you have your results yet - was any sperm found? I really hope so  We're a bit behind you guys but it feels reassuring to read about someone in the same position who is taking the same daunting steps. Wishing you loads of luck with your planned ICSI.

Eira xx


----------



## Paperbird (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there 

Sorry for not replying sooner, our news wasn't good I'm afraid.  The sperm they found didn't survive the freeze and wouldn't have led to a pregnancy anyway.  We have two options, another mesa or donor sperm.  Even with the mesa they can't pinpoint the exact area where they would get healthy sperm so it's not guaranteed that they'll find any of use.  I think this may be the end of the line for us.  

Devastated at the moment and don't know how to help him. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your journeys! 

X


----------



## Wood Pigeon (Jan 20, 2014)

Paperbird I'm so dreadfully sorry to hear that  - you must be completely and utterly devastated.  Take good care of each other while you work out what to do next. Are you considering Mr. Ramsay? xx


----------



## Paperbird (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. It's very raw at the moment but we are trying to look at positives of what our lives will look like.

I did have a thought about Mr Ramsey as another lady on here has had a similar experience and pursued it with Mr Ramsey with great news as a result.  Just really unclear about the logistics of being in Glasgow and him in London, not to mention costs. But got to try every avenue before closing the door completely...I think! 

Xx


----------

